# Looking to identify antique leg style



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone out there can identify the name and style of this antique dining table leg?










Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Custom!


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Custom for sure!


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree custom, do you need to replace one or just trying to figure out the style of the piece?


----------



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

It's definitely an antique, not from the 70's. I'm just trying to identify. I tried to find an example online, but could never find another like it. Thanks to all for the replies!


----------



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

If I get a definitive answer, I'll post back here. Thanks for your help! Here's the entire table:


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Lookin Table no marking on bottom of table


----------



## sudhana (May 24, 2007)

that particular leg is a little unusual. The table looks almost certainly like an early twentieth century piece. maybe 1910's It is an interesting example because it blends both victorian and arts and craft elements.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a weird lookin table… not in a bad way… just the style is like nothing ive ever seen before. i agree that it could be custom.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

You know…that looks very much like Irish…Killarney oak furniture. My grandfather used to make furniture in that style…very similar…take a look through the web pages based on that style….there is some that is more British with the lilttle spindles….but most, like my grandfather's creations are beefy and heavy…he made alot of pull out leafed tables like that…I wish I had some pictures of his stuff to show….my mother had all the pictures and stuff….when she died…the house it was stored in was in a flood…and most of that stuff was turned to muck….I'll search for some pics that I might have stored away….interesting..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It could have a number origins but I'm guessing this table had ball feet that have been cut off because of damage or some other reason perhaps owners of short stature.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

reggiek, I think you're getting pretty close. It looks like an old English table. That style top and legs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My grandmother in England had a table just like it. She was married in 1914 and had it right up until her passing in 1973. As a baby I used to hide under the table so I remember those legs well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

For future reference: The Metropolitan Museum in New York has a very nice selection of American furniture. Original Stickley, Harvey Ellis, Duncan Phyff, other from over the course of the history of the U.S., plus some pretty good examples of French and British work.

This one… style wise, American or British, not French. Early 1900's maybe? The simple form says Roycroft or Arts&Crafts influence, but not part of the core work of those styles.


----------



## bob1638 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is called a "draw leaf" table…popular in the early part of the 20th century. I have refinished many of them…never found two alike in the leg style.

Bob


----------

